# looking for as many SUPER bright dart frogs in a tank???????



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

what different species can i put together????

i would like as many different super colored dart frogs in one tank with orchids.

blue, green, yellow, red, orange etc.

which ones do you guys reccomend?

should i only put one of each color in the tank?

if i can only do the same color in one tank.... how many of each color can i put in say a 20 gallon tank??

anyone know anything about orchids with dart frogs???

also... what about different bi-color frogs... can you put any different kind or morphs or hybrids into a tank together?

thanks!


----------



## dorcus (May 2, 2006)

It is recommended that you don't mix species at all. So you shouldn't mix with different colors. Mixing morphs is also not good. And you shouldn't buy hybrids period. A 20 gallon is good for a 2.1 or 1.1 ratio depending on species. Maybe even a 2.2...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

i thought you could only have one female with azeusus?


----------



## dorcus (May 2, 2006)

Yea, it's recommended that you only keep one female azureus, which is why i said depending on species.


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

Don't mix species, don't mix morphs, spend more time reading this forum. There are SOOOO many people here who have so much knowledge that most questions asked have been talked about and all you need to do is search for your info. I've not been around long, but man have I spent hours and hours on this forum soaking up information! Please take the time to do the same thing yourself. 


Tony


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Ohhhh snapp. You just got the mixed species burn booooooooooooyiiiiii!!! Sometimes I think it would be funny to sign on as a new name and post a mixed species question just to get these folks all rilled up (hot and bothered)!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Some good to start with:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=21


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If you have more than one frog of each color in a tank, you'll throw off the earth's spectrometry and the entire universe will collapse on itself.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Dane said:


> If you have more than one frog of each color in a tank, you'll throw off the earth's spectrometry and the entire universe will collapse on itself.


Yep it's the source of global warming too.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

The biggest problem with mixing species is that all of their toxins mix, creating a sort of "Super-toxin", which is airborne. This phenomenon has killed close to 37 dart froggers in the US alone.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

god you guys can be such asses... :wink:


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

NCSUdart said:


> god you guys can be such asses... :wink:


Ha Ha HA! Oh man that's the funniest thing I've read on here in awhile!Someone was bound to say it


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

So that's what happened to my brother!!! I always thought he just drank too much.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh man, You should have seen what happened when I mixed a female azures, male and female cobalt tinc, two blue auratus, and two green auratus.

NOTHING!

at times some smaller frogs may not come out and get enough to eat. so watch it and separtate it. And i found that sometimes female azures and tincs. like to mud wrestle, it's kind of fun to watch.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I recall a time when someone mixed Cobalts and Powder blues, the result: PART MAN AND PART BEAST with a dash of satan!!!!!!!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

two easy to use words that you should look for on the forum... STICKY and SEARCH.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

i think i smell a troll.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Seriously Agouti,

Many of us are concerned about hybrids being created from mixed tanks and then being passed on (knowingly or not) as a given species. This can cause fertility problems within a captive population down the line. For the most part Dendroboarders would like to see these animals stay as nature intended (to the extent that this is possible without natural selection)

Aside from the hybrid issues there are definite problems with mixing species. Some of these animals can be quite aggressive with each other. Usually males get along with females of the same species. Sometimes multiple males get along. Sometimes multiple females get along as well. 

If you want a group of frogs, you are more likely to have luck with a group of Dendrobates leucomelas, D. auratus, Epipedobates tricolor or one of the Phyllobates. 

The general rule of thumb for populating a tank is, no more than one frog per 5 gallons. This is a very general guideline, as different species like different types of environments. I personally like the idea of 10 gallons per frog, with longer lower tanks for terrestrial frogs, and higher more vertically oriented tanks for more arboreal frogs.

One more thing is that you will find the hobby much more enjoyable, if you start off with one of the, so called beginner frogs. It’s very tempting to purchase one of the rarer frogs but many of these are more difficult to feed and breed. Many of them are also very shy. For your first frog you definitely want one that is going to eat well and show itself . Please see THIS LINK for a discussion on the best frogs to start out on. Out of the three species I have (D. leucomelas, D. lamasi “Green Legged” and Epipedobates trivitattus “Surinam Orange” ) I have to say that my leucs are the boldest and the best eaters. When it comes down to it the beginner species are some of the most beautiful anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

terrestrial frogs and arboreal frogs...... what do these terms mean????

i will probably go with d. azureus 2.1

how are these as beginner frogs???

i really like the super bright blue.

all of those other frogs you named... what colors are they???


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

terrestrial means ground dwelling and aboreal means tree dwelling.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Look in the MEMBERS FROGS AND VIVARIUMS section and see pics, or simply do a Google search for the specific frog name and you can find pics that can show you what they look like. As a newbie you should stay away from the small, or thumbnail, frogs. You will find that buying an adult frog is more expensive than juvies, so unless you have lots of money to spend on these frogs, most people start with baby frogs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

what is the success rate with dart frogs when buying them as tadpoles??

what is the minium age i should buy at? 2 weeks? 3?

how do you guys make the tank as maintence free as possible?

is there any "clean up crew" available that will keep the soil nice and fresh?

worms, bugs etc.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Use the search feature.

People will sell the frogs at the appropriate age, you don't have to worry about that. Usually you buy frogs, not tadpoles. There are lots of responsible breeders here on dendroboard who sell nice, healthy frogs. All mine have come from people who posted in the classified section here on this board.

Again, please read all the STICKIES and use the SEARCH feature. It will answer these questions for you. I certainly don't mind answering questions, I have asked so many before as well. But by the nature of your questions it seems you really have a lot to learn, and the best way is to read, read, read. 

The tanks will maintain themselves pretty much if you set it up right. Look in the member's frogs and vivarium section and search for construction journals to see how people are setting their tanks up.

Springtails added to the soil will clean the soil free of frog poop.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

what about frog urine? i heard this could be a problem?

do spring tails breed in the tank... or do you have to keep buying them?

i only ask because i know the frogs eat them.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh, how could we have forgotten to tell you about frog urine?

It is very important that you go buy something called "essence of frog" from the store. Once a month when the moon is full you must strip naked and go out into an open place where the moonlight can shine on you. you must cover yourself in essence of frog and do a dance while asking the moon beams to cleanse you of any frog pee impurities that may have gotten on you. There is something about the way the moon light interacts with the essence of frog that helps clean any frog pee out of your system.

Unfortunately if it is bad weather or cloudy when the moon is full, then you must sacrifice one of your frogs. Only that will appease the evil spirits that lurk in frog pee and will help then depart your body. The best way is to bathe the frog first in the essence of frog that you will buy. Then you must ask its forgiveness for what you are about to do, and then you swallow him whole. Make sure that he is still alive when you do or else it won't work. Keep your mouth closed for at least ten minutes or he may work his way back up your throat and out of your mouth. Whatever you do, don't cough during that time. If the frog happens to get loose you cannot repeat the process. What happens then is so horrible to even contiplate.


Seriously, who is this really? I think a long-time dendroboard member got bored and had too much time on his/her hands and decided to register under a new name and pull a prank. This would be much more tasteful if it was April 1. If this is really serious, then I apologize for my tasteless joke. But really, I doubt this is serious.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

While it is possible that someone got bored, I really think there is a possibility that this person might be serious. I am by no means an expert, but I read for several months before I ever even registered and then another couple of weeks before I posted. Either this person is joking, or does not take advice when presented with the search and sticky ideaas. Not that I am an expert, but now I see why the longtime members get so pissed when people pull this stuff. I forget who even started this thread, but if you are serious, take the next 2-3 days and read all the beginner post and many of the others and if you still have legitimate questions, repost them and someone will be glad to help. Sorry if I come across harsh, but knowledge is power and if you have no desire to seek the knowledge youself, then you will not keep any forgs alive for very long.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> Once a month when the moon is full you must strip naked and go out into an open place where the moonlight can shine on you.


I've been doing this for years and swear by it. I must stress though, you must be completely naked and completely hairless for best results. One hair on your body will throw off the whole thing. It's a terrible thing really.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

> I must stress though, you must be completely naked and completely hairless for best results. One hair on your body will throw off the whole thing. It's a terrible thing really.


Oh, I know. That is why last month I just opted for swallowing a frog instead. All that shaving.... I just didn't have enough time.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You do that too? Wow, I thought I was the only one who knew the anti-shaven frog trick. No fair!


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, I learned from the best. What can I say? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

ok first of all, for the people who want to waste their time writing 10 page fairy tales about urine, just stop reading my posts now.

as far as the search funciton goes i have the following rebuttal:

first of all, i read everything that i can.

i do plenty of research about everything in life.

i currently have a very successful reef tank, so dont try to come at me like im some dumb newbie to the science of keeping specialized animals.

i can only read so much.

if i have a particular question, im going to post a question about it.

if you dont like me posting questions, that is your problem and you need to learn what a "forum" is actually used for.

secondly, there is ALOT of information to read and i cannot read it all in two days.... which is how long i have been reading about keeping dart frogs.

therefore, if i am reading a particular website and i have a question that i have not seen answered and i DONT feel like searching through thousands of posts, im going to make a post about it on this forum.... because THAT is the whole point of a forum.

so once again, if you dont like it, dont waste your time, and more importatly mine, having to read through your mumbo jumbo.

and by the way i asked about urine because i stopped at a local pet shop and the older gentelman who was the owner warned me about keeping the tank clean because the build up of their urine can be toxic to them.

when someone tells me something, i find another 20 people to back up what he says before i believe it.

generally i go to a FORUM where i post QUESTIONS.

thanks.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

> i asked about urine because i stopped at a local pet shop and the older gentelman who was the owner warned me about keeping the tank clean because the build up of their urine can be toxic to them.


Don't believe anything the pet store owner tells you. They tell you to do exactly what you don't need to do, I think it is so that you will come back in and buy more animals from them after yours die.

None of us ever clean our tanks. You get a little micro-ecology going and it self cleans. The plants are really good for that, and so are the springtails. While the springtails will eat solid waste, the plants will take care of any urine problems you might have, although I have never heard anyone say they are concerned with urine buildup. I don't even clean out my tomato frog tanks, and they produce understandably larger poop and more urine than a small dart frog. The plants and the springtails that I have in their tank helps keep it clean, and they are happy. Before I added the springtails I would pick up poop that I would see, but after I added them, the poop disappears in minutes. They make short work of it. 

Yes, the frogs eat the springtails. Darts do, anyway. You can add more on a regular basis if you want, but I think if you put enough in there they will establish and you won't have to add more. I have had them established in an old tank that I don't use anymore, and even though there are no mroe frogs or anything in there, there are still tons of springtails.

I wrote only less than one page, not 10.

Yes, the forum is for asking and answering questions and for learning. I seriously thought you were joking. If it was April 1 I would still not believe you are serious. It seemed like you were deliberately ignoring our advice on the search function. Maybe if you tailored your searches a little more you can find more specific answers to your question. It is a function not to be ignored. A lot of your questions have been asked over and over again, and so that is why some have been made into beginer stickies in each section so that you don't have to ask again. Just read through the stickies. They will answer a lot of what you need to know. I honestly don't think you are bothering to search through the stickies at all, or you wouldn't have posted a question about mixing a lot of different frogs in one tank in the first place. That is discussed very clearly, over and over again, and is in the stickies, and lots of threads about mixing species can be pulled up by a simple search. That is why you have had so many people tell you, over and over, to read the stickies and use the search function. Because it has been clear by the nature of your questions that you are not doing so. We are all here to help, and to learn, and have had lots of questions when we got started, too. Getting mad at someone for trying to answer the questions as best as we can will not get your questions answered.

Don't knock the idea of going out on a full moon night and dancing naked out in the open. It does the body good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

i wasnt getting mad at people trying to help, i was getting mad at people joking around thinking i was a troll making up ridiculous answers for a legit question.

i also dont like being bullied into using the search function.

i will have to admit i go through this same thing with just about every board i go to. so i guess it is just me, im a hard nut to crack i guess.

but just remember... if people wouldnt repost questions time and time again.... you would have no point here.  you want to keep this job dont you?

like i said i read as much info as possible... i usually have 4-5 websites up at each time.

i pull bits and pieces from each place and like i said if im in the middle of something and want the question answered im probably just going to post it while its hot in my head than search for it at the time.

i do use the search from time to time.

this whole frog thing is ENTIRLEY new to me.... so i didnt know where to start, begin or look in the begining.

so i just start asking questions and narrow things down one by one.

no matter how simple the answer is, there is never a stupid question, even if it has been asked 20 times by someone else.

now that im done ranting and we realize im not a troll, thanks to those who did help.

you will be seeing alot more of me, probaly posting questions you seen 100 times.. i will try and find the answer myself, but sometimes even if the answer is simple, if i post it im in the middle of reading 10 other things and just need to jot things down as im going.

my mind is all over the place and its hard to remember where i am from time to time.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

> i also dont like being bullied into using the search function.
> 
> i will have to admit i go through this same thing with just about every board i go to. so i guess it is just me, im a hard nut to crack i guess.
> 
> but just remember... if people wouldnt repost questions time and time again.... you would have no point here. Smile you want to keep this job dont you?


No one here has a job. No one gets paid for being here. So no one would be losing a job anyway.

No one is bullying you into using the search function. But you know what, we don't have to be bullied into answering your questions if that is the attitude that you are going to have. The search function and the stickies were added so that we WOULD NOT have the answer the same questions over and over again. Use them. Otherwise, you will find that no one answers your question or will have a high regard of you. If you run into this problem every board you go to, then that should tell you something.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Back2eight think about what you're saying. You're getting really nasty and as I recall you wrote the page long story about the moon thing first. "No one will have a very high regard for you" what the hell is that? There is really no need for this and we should all be ashamed for the way we have treated him. He's just new, he can't explain that any further. If you don't like his question then don't answer it. Check out this recent thread http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic ... 384#125384
Once again I apologize to you newbie, this has gotten a bit out of hand.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

> You're getting really nasty and as I recall you wrote the page long story about the moon thing first.


Yes, I did, and it was a joke. Apparently you didn't think it was funny. Everybody liked the ebay thing where the person was selling the van, in my opinion this was along the same lines of humor.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Kristi was just being sarcastic in her post, i don't see any reason to get upset. Why can't we have a little sarcasm around here without people getting all bent out of shape? Chill out!


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I thought everything was funny until I started reading this guys replies then put myself in his shoes. He's new, he doesn't know any of you, and unless there is some sort of magic device that interperets sarcasm from written text then it is next to impossible to detect that. It's one thing to joke around but this is getting mean. All I'm saying is give him a break.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't buy a frog based on color alone. And all the information available can be overwhelming, just take it slow. And print out as much as you can.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I laughed out loud at Kristi's post, and I think that anyone who was able to tell that she wasn't being serious (which should have been everyone) would have had a good chuckle as well. If Agoutihead doesn't want to use the search function, he or she shouldn't expect a taylor-made answer to every beginner question that is asked. I seriously doubt that a DB search for the words "Frog urine" would result in thousands of threads to read through. It probably wouldn't even result in one. The search feature is much more useful than many other boards that I have frequented over the years.



> no matter how simple the answer is, there is never a stupid question, even if it has been asked 20 times by someone else.


But this also means that there are 20 threads answering your question already in existance.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks, Dane. I have to say, I certainly never expected this to lead to page after page on two different threads. It is kind of fun, it is interesting to follow and is brightening up a very stressful week. Actually a stressful summer. I needed a good laugh. I realize that tone doesn't go over as well in an email or written word, whatever. I thought it was pretty clear I was joking around, and the person's posts and questions certainly weren't leading anyone to want to answer seriously and give, as you said, tailor-made answers. Please, no one go to the store looking for "essence of frog". It doesn't exist. I can just imagine a bunch of newbies running to the store frantically searching for "esssence of frog" because someone told them that it is something that is needed if you will keep PDFs. They don't even have it on ebay. I checked.  Darn it, I thought ebay had everything....


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

im not mad, it was pretty funny, but i was mad at the same time being called a troll and having someone sit there for 10 minutes to type a huge fairy tale answer and not even answer my question.


like i said i use the seach function, but you guys say that everything is in the search function.

well if it is, then by now, this board should have been asked every single question, so we might as all well turn this question and answer style forum into just a search function.

but im cool now.

thanks to those who help and understand.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Okay everyone take a deep breath now....exhale....inhale....and relax.

First off, to the broad membership, a reminder that we are here to learn and exchange knowledge. While new members coming to the board and peppering the exchange with questions may annoy some....not everyone fully appreciates how to extract the most value out of the search function and to be fair, it isn't always easy to find answers to specific questions. Besides we don't want to chase off or discourage newcomers to the hobby (remember we were all newbies at one point in time).

However, having said that it is appropriate to expect that individuals try to do some homework on the subject matter as opposed to just expecting all answers to questions to be spoon fed to them.

Content and tone of communication can oftentimes mean the difference between resolution or conflict. A simple answer of "here are some good posts to read concerning your question(s) will probably go a lot further than a command to use the search function and read the stickies. Yeah I've been known to do someone's search for them...after all I have a good sense of how to extract the most out of the search function by now and it takes me maybe 30 seconds to do so...I figure if I'm going to expend energy answering a post I might as well do a decent job with the answer.

If someone doesn't want to take the time to followup on the advice...so be it...debating the point is probably not a good use of anyone's time at that point.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

I gotta say that if you were to look up "frog urine" in the search function, you will get almost every thread thats been posted becuase it has the word "frog" somewhere in it. Or maybe I just don't know how to use it properly either. 

agoutihead,
In order to learn all the names and colors that go with it, I would suggest you stick around the forum for a while. As the weeks go by you will see post after post after post of people's frogs. They always put the names of the frogs in the posts. Thats how I learned. Reading about it in a different website or googleing it helped, but I didn't learn it by heart at that point. It was only through sitting and waiting till someone posted thier pics. I'm still trying to memorize some of them.

Also doing this for at least a month before you buy frogs will help you become better at choosing the correct frog for yourself. There are sooo many different types, and even though some are considered good for first timers while others are good for experts, it really all depends on you level of ability, your willingness to do stuff, what you've done before in other related hobbies, and the conditions which are easy for you to keep. For example, D. tincs, D. azureus, D. leucs, D. arautus are all begginer frogs, but my home is always on the warm side. So it is possible that none of those frogs will do as well as for me as some D. pumilios would, becuase they are more heat tolerant. After researching for over a year and a half I feel that pumilios are the best choice for me as my first dart frog. Then again, I have spent the last year caring for dart sized toads, culturing fruit flies, learning about making vivariums, about springtails, plants, safety tips etc.....

I believe Chris and about two or three other people properly answered your question about mixing species.

And back2eight properly answered your question about frog urine too.
A properly built and balanced enclosure goes a very very long way to having a happy and healthy frog. Which is why I think its important to do alot of research before buying your first frog. You can do that research either by sticking around for a few months reading people's posts, becuase you are not gonna come up with all the right questions, or you can search for past posts. Really the major reason people ask others to use the search is because it has been discussed before, and therefore is better able to completely answer your question. Its like lightning never strikes twice, you will never see the exact same answer to the exact same question.

I hope I helped you out a little agoutihead.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

when using the search function use the "search for all terms" radial button this will limit your search to hits that include both words not just one or the other. Such as frog urine search with "any term" gets 4267 hits while frog urine search with "all terms" gets 4. 
Just as you don't remove fish urine from your reef tank because you have biological filtration(not withstanding protein skimmers), you don't have to worry about dart frog urine because the moss, plants and springtails act as biological filter. This is only possible for frogs in situations where the amount of plant growth and micro fauna are sufficent enough. If you had no live plants you might have to worry about build up of feces. Or if your frogs were large like white's tree frogs where the amount of feces would build up fast.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> After researching for over a year and a half I feel that pumilios are the best choice for me as my first dart frog. Then again, I have spent the last year caring for dart sized toads, culturing fruit flies, learning about making vivariums, about springtails, plants, safety tips etc.....


Speaking of....why haven't you taken the plunge and bought some frogs Cesar? I'd say your ready for them.


tchok13,
Good point, i bet a lot of people forget to check that bubble when they search. I forget on occasion and wonder how there can be so many posts for the words i chose, then i remember that i forgot to search all the words.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

tchok13,

Thanks, I don't think I even seen that check point.

I will get the frogs as soon as I have room for them. No more excuses! Haha.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I am a little surprised at the way some members of this board treat newbies. I have been a part of many forums and this is by far the cruelest I have read.
Yes, agoutihead asked some pretty basic questions that could have been searched, but he is right when he says that this is a forum and that is what a forum if for. Joke or no joke, I think it was in very bad taste to make fun of agoutihead. That is a horrible way to welcome a new person to a forum. I for one appologize for the rudeness.
There are some people in this forum who think that they own it and have a need to answer every question whether they know the answer or not.
Would it not be nicer to just keep your mouth shut when you read a post that "gets your goat" (as I probably should be doing right now!!!). I have seen plenty of "lame" questions asked on this board and usually everyone is answered with tact and intelligence by SOMEONE. If you can't answer the question without being rude and crude, don't bother, you are not upholding the true meaning of a forum. If this "gets someones goat" I'm sorry, but I think some of you forget the purpose of this forum. 

If you think the questions is stupid, ignore it, they weren't talking to you in the first place!!!


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Right on Steve. If you hadn't said anything, some people wouldn't have been told what they needed to hear.

Could not have been more appropriate in my oppinion.

Actually I think this whole thread might should become a sticky.
So those with a less retentive memory don't ever forget, and future new-comers can learn through others' mistakes.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

> Actually I think this whole thread might should become a sticky.
> So those with a less retentive memory don't ever forget, and future new-comers can learn through others' mistakes.


Hmm, that is how this whole thing got started. The original poster was directed to read the stickies for the basic answers to his questions and he never would. So what point would it do to make this a sticky? He was very gently directed SEVERAL times and got rude with his questions before anyone ever got sarcastic. So Schtupa, dragonfrog, don't hide behind "some people", go ahead and name names. You didn't answer the guy's questions, did you? But you are quick to jump in and crawl all over people for showing some exasperation? I tried several times to get his questions answered, as did others, before anyone got sarcastic. And I am not the only one who did so, several people did. But I guess I'm the only one stupid enough to keep the conversation going... It was funny, now its crazy the things you people get mad at.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: looking for as many SUPER bright dart frogs in a tank???*

I think we need to look back at the original post:



agoutihead said:


> what different species can i put together????
> 
> i would like as many different super colored dart frogs in one tank with orchids.
> 
> ...


Does this sound like someone who has read *anything* about dart frogs? Someone who's only concern is getting as many different colored frogs into one tank is in definite need of some research. Sorry if that's rude agoutihead but i'd rather have you think i'm mean than have you kill a bunch of frogs because you didn't do the proper research. Everyones concern is that you are able to keep frogs, health and happy, and that you will be able to enjoy them for a long time. If you can't come up with the answer to your questions from looking though old posts, they probably don't exist. I know it can be hard to find what you're looking for but the search function does work. If you need help figuring it out, PM me and i'll help you find what you need. If you're too busy reading other pages to search, maybe you should slow it down a little and let it all soak in.

There were *several* people who tried to answer the questions nicely and recommend a search and the stickies before anyone got sarcastic. The advice was never taken and more questions were asked, again nice responses and suggestions to search. Again more questions. As soon as someone made a sarcastic remark everyone jumped all over them for being mean to the newbie. *Lighten up people.* Since when is it not okay to joke around with someone just because they are new? If i asked those questions i would expect just as much or more sarcasm.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Right on Ron. I don't think that anyone was being rude either intentionally or otherwise. If someone can make a post on this board, and take a little ribbing with good humor, I think it shows character, and will help that person quickly become a valued member of the online community. Agoutihead, now that we know you are serious about the info you're requesting, I think your future posts will be treated with a little more candor. Also, filling in some basic info and perhaps a first name will help your standing with the rest of the board.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

it didnt become an issue until i asked about the frog urine.

by the way the first batch of questions was my first post/reading about any dart frogs so yeah they sounded pretty boring im sure... but once again.... THIS IS THE WHOLE POINT OF A FORUM.

it was a legitimate question.

enough is enough.... lets just end this thread now. thanks to all who have helped and supported me.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I wrote a whole long thing here, but I am just PMing you instead so no one else has to read it. So check your PM please.

Just for the record, it did NOT start with the frog urine question. That is when you got mad, but the sly/sarcastic remarks started before then, and not a one of them were from me. Before that I tried honestly to answer your questions, and even after that I did too.[/quote]


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> it didnt become an issue until i asked about the frog urine.


If you would have given some background about why you were asking the question you would have gotten the answer you were looking for. Just a thought...


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

wow. after all that all that im of to read the "why are we all angry" thread in the lounge. IMO this did sound like an experienced boarder pulling a few chains but if not i hope you stay around. this forum has tons of info and very intelligent topics. i spent DAYS reading every post in the advanced forum and that helped me out a GREAT deal. later josh


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

wow i just read through this thread while i was searching for something else.. I think a lot of people think you are kidding around because you posted the most random questions out of no where and your user name is agoutihead? Im not poking fun just not something you see everyday. I think if you want to succesfully keep these frogs you should start with more essential questions like what they need to survive, food source, tank size, etc. instead of asking questions about their urine? Im sure everyone here has no problem helping you with your questions though..


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just thought I would step in and say something really quick:

Ok, new people are going to be coming in to this forum as our hobby grows, as bill mentioned a while ago. All of you know how painful it can be to try and use the search function sometimes. Instead of harrassing the newcomers into using the search function, why can't us older froggers help them out with their searches, pull up links to past topics that would benefit them and post it here for them . THere is no need for us to attempt to drive new members from our site, as was mentioned before, all of us were newbs at one time or another. Please all (pointing finger at certain individuals :twisted: ) lets help exchange the vast knowledge we have gained in a friendly, welcoming way to encourage hobby growth and proper frog care. 

Agouti, if you still have any questions that haven't been answered, and you would rather not deal with this, please feel free to pm me and I will do my best to help you out with the searching for posts that will lead you in the right direction as well as answer your questions the best I can. 

The only stupid question for a beginner is the one they didn't ask, so please be just as courteous to new froggers as you are to the management here...... lol......... or more so than that 

ed parker

keeping frogging and playing nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm new to this forum and thought the first half of the thread was hilarious...

Heaven forbid people loosen up any


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

lol, I agree, some of it got me laughing . I just don't want the newbies to be driven off by thinking they can't ask a question without getting some retarded bashing responses . 

I did laugh, I am not mad, I just think that some times us older guys go for the throat instead of offer our help better 

ed parker


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Can't we all just get along and dance naked together in the moonlight? I am up for it.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I do that already! But a full moon and essence of frog doesn't do it, alcohol does. :shock:


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd like to get a word in here as a newbie(a year and a half experience anyways).I've been on this forum for about a month.The first part of this post didn't appear to be serious to me.I can't see how anyone who has read at least a little of this or any other forum concerning PDF would ask these questions.You don't show up to a classroom or any other learning institution without doing at least a little homework.I like many other newbies started out reading this site and others to get a feel of what I was gettting into before posting a question. I took me over a year before I could muster up the courage to ask a basic stupid question.I thought I spent more than enough time learning what I was suppose to do.To someone that doesn't know anything I might sound knowlegdeable ,but then if you read my plexi glass thread then you would know that I know very little. I sent three D.lamasi that I thought were vents to the walk of death.
The one who posted this thread didnt have a clue what he was talking about and should of spent more time reading and then asked questions after that.If he has a reef tank, four websites, and a bunch of other thing to tend that he can't do the proper reseach then maybe adding more responsibilty of a PDF is the wrong choice.Cause if you think you can throw frogs in a tank and let them take care of themselves with little effort you're wrong.Anyone who has read this forum know that we don't have lives.  (disclaimer:this is a joke)
I think people get iritated with this thread because the person asking this question might be getting frogs soon out of impulse and it sucks to know what is going to happen to them.

Damn this pedastal,I'm getting off it right now.
( you see this is what happens when you don't swallow the frog)


----------

